# Moka pot advice?



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

On my trip to Italy I got one of these as I just really liked the look and my wife was very keen on it too:

http://www.giannini.it/languageeng/24.ASP?catalogueCatId=870

Is there any advice to get the best out of it? Previously I used some aluminium ones with pre-ground store bought coffee with acceptable results. My attempts with this one however have been a little on the bitter side? I filll up to the valve, fill the basket and then put it on highest setting on my electric stove and stop when the water starts to boil and coffee starts to sputter out of the tip.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If buying ground coffee, the grind needs to be 'suitable for all coffee makers'. If grinding beans yourself, try around 'percolator'.

Do not fill the funnel/basket. It needs to be about about 1/16" below the rim to allow for expansion. Do not tamp, just level off with your finger or something suitable.

I stop the brew at the point where the stream starts to change to 'blonde', well before spluttering.

On my 6 cup Bialetti, for a good extraction, I aim for about 50 secs from first dribbles to the start of 'blonding'. I keep a record and adjust the grind accordingly to achieve this.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What grind size is ideal? Something like Aeropress or finer? I did a brew starting with boiling water, and that seemed to fare better. I'm guessing there should still be plenty of water left in the bottom chamber when finished? What brew ratio do you typically use? i.e. 1:10?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have never used Aeropress, so I can not comment.

I suggested 'percolator' as that is a grind size commonly found in supermarkets, and could be used for comparison. It does not need to be ground as fine as espresso. If you are getting sediment, you may have ground to fine and/or inferior quality coffee.

Yes, there should be some water left in the boiling chamber

My 6 cup Bialetti, holds roughly 290ml to the valve and delivers approx 275ml of coffee using between 21 to 25gm of ground coffee adjusted to taste and an extraction time of around 50 seconds, give or take.

Does that make sense?

The beauty of the Moka Pot is it gets good results simply. Over complicating the process can cause all sorts of hassle!


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Definitely start with boiling (or at least very hot) water - and if it bubbles and spits at the end, you've probably left it too long... I had a friend who swore by moving it around above the heat to slow the final boil, but I was never 100% convinced... I have to admit to not using mine as much as I should anymore, mainly because my gas burner doesn't fit it quite right, and I keep losing the size adapter...


----------



## Erimus (Jul 25, 2018)

As soon as it starts to hiss, you can just hear a slight whine turn your heat to low, if you have the instant rings keep alternating between medium and low and as soon as the full flow comes out take it off the heat and place it on a cold wet tea or dish cloth to stop it as it changes to blond and before it changes to clear liquid. It is much easier with gas, so it may be worthwhile getting a one ring .camping gaz stove.


----------



## StusBrews (May 4, 2016)

Hey @the_partisan,

Have you seen this video on the Moka Pot?


----------

